# Bildschirmauflösung von Java aus ändern



## Eminent (13. Jul 2006)

Hi,

hab schon gesucht, bin aber leider nicht so wirklich fündig geworden. Ist eigentlich nur ne kleine Frage.

Kann man von Java aus irgendwie beeinflussen welche Auflösung der PC zur ansteuerung des Monitors verwendet?

Danke für eure Antworten

Gruß
Eminent


----------



## muckelzwerg (13. Jul 2006)

Hm, also wenn Du die Grafikkarte "direkt" ansprechen kannst,
mit opengl bindings oder so, sollte das gehen.


jawa.awt.GraphicsDevice.setDisplayMode()

Für "normale" Sachen, musst Du vermutlich auf Systemfunktoinen zurückgreifen.

  -- -- muckelzwerg


----------



## Eminent (13. Jul 2006)

muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, also wenn Du die Grafikkarte "direkt" ansprechen kannst,
> mit opengl bindings oder so, sollte das gehen.
> 
> 
> ...



OK das reicht mir erstmal schon DANKE. Werd mal sehen, dass ich mal die Zeit finde in die Richtung n bisschen rum zu probieren.


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Jul 2006)

Geh' doch mal die Beispiele in Sun's eigenem Tutorial
durch. Sind nette Sachen mit zu machen.

Fullscreen-Exclusive-API (oder so ähnlich)


----------

